# What are symptoms of UTI???



## Charlie's Mama (Aug 4, 2010)

I have some concerns about Charlie this morning... 

Can someone tell me what the symptoms of a UTI are?

Thanks!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Constant squatting with little amounts of urine, dark thick urine, blood. If you think it may be an UTI don't wait, see your vet asap.


----------



## Charlie's Mama (Aug 4, 2010)

Hmmm... I don't know what's going on. 

Charlie has been so "nervous" this morning. Walking around panting, and just won't settle down. Very different from our normal boy.

Then (and what made me think of a UTI) he squatted twice and peed on the carpet, within about 5 or 10 minutes of one another. 

His vet is open all day... I think I should take him in??

Any thoughts?


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Karen519 gave me this link: Signs Of Urinary Tract Infections In Dogs - UTI In Dogs Symptoms

My senior guy has one now, did not show the signs. It was found with his senior check up a few days ago, losing protein and passing blood. I never saw any blood. He anded up having a needle guided ultrasound to get a pure sample from his bladder in order to find the correct anti-biotic that would help him.

I would take him in to be on the safe side.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Charlie's Mama said:


> Hmmm... I don't know what's going on.
> 
> Charlie has been so "nervous" this morning. Walking around panting, and just won't settle down. Very different from our normal boy.
> 
> ...


I would.... 

With Jacks, the first hint of UTI was restless behavior from him. 

When he has accidents... you are immediately swooping him up and taking him outside, right?


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh yes, I would take him right into the vet at any sign of discomfort. I have been accused of always running to the doctor but I would rather be safe and I have had UTIs and they are painful and uncomfortable. Keep us posted.


----------

